# Financial Services work



## Patchegal12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all, I'm looking at moving to Canada, possibly Calgary, in December this year, however I am a little concerned about the impact that the financial crisis is having on employment opportunities.

I have worked in the financial services industry for the past 7 years and have recently completed my Dip. of Financial Services her in Oz (PS 146). From my reading, this is the same as the CSC in Canada.

just wondering if anyone has any recent experiance's or knowledge in this area?

Also, I'm struggling to find a comparative job title for what I currently do. My title is paraplanning manager, which includes the writing of financial plans any undertaking analysis work for financial advisers. i think that the equivent is a financial services administrator... can anyone help please???


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

From what I've seen in my travels your role would be classified as an Investment Officer.

Where in AU are you from? (I'm in Brisbane)


----------



## Patchegal12 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks phat-dave... might help me see what is available and where... I'm from Melbourne....


----------

